# Barista touch grinding cradle refitting.



## Pokeface (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi guys,

The grinding cradle in my Barista Touch broke. Very kindly Sage sent me a new one for free... amazing.

One problem... does anyone know, is this a straight forward replacement?

It looks like it might screw in, meaning I'd have to take the machine apart, which I don't want to do, anyone have any experience with this part?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Your guess is likely to be as good as anybodies as I doubt if anyone has ever replaced one.


----------

